# green tripe, where to buy?



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

Besides the canned variety, I've only seen the bleached kind at the grocery stores, do you order it online? whats a good price per lb?


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

Just google green tripe and you'll find lots of places to buy it. Our co-op orders ours from www.greentripe.com our price would not be what you would pay so I can't help you there. I like that is from all grass fed hormone, steroid free cows.


----------



## naturalfeddogs (Jan 6, 2011)

I think Hare Today also has it.


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

You might also look at My Pet Carnivore | Raw dog, cat, and pet food including: tripe, beef, bones, chicken, duck, rabbit, turkey

If you live close to a warehouse, you can pick it up for no shipping costs. We are lucky right now that their warehouse is about 10 minutes away from our house.


----------



## Tobi (Mar 18, 2011)

http://naturalrawdiet.com/uploads/Natural_Raw_Diet_8_2011.pdf


This isn't an updated price list but get in touch with her, shipping to me which... we are farther away by about an hour would be only about 25 bucks for 70lbs.
Whole TN TripeTM. $2.59 lb.


----------



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

thanks guys, I think first I'll check out this boutique that carries blue ridge beef and maybe they have tripe or can get it in, that would save me the shipping costs. How often do you feed tripe? and how much?


----------



## Tobi (Mar 18, 2011)

Unosmom said:


> thanks guys, I think first I'll check out this boutique that carries blue ridge beef and maybe they have tripe or can get it in, that would save me the shipping costs. How often do you feed tripe? and how much?


I've never fed it lol but i know people that have, and usually it's a designated meal if they deem it necessary.


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

I try to feed a handful 3-4 times a week, I know some people who feed it everyday and others who feed it in their protein rotation.


----------



## kady05 (Jul 29, 2011)

Unosmom said:


> thanks guys, I think first I'll check out this boutique that carries blue ridge beef and maybe they have tripe or can get it in, that would save me the shipping costs. How often do you feed tripe? and how much?


BRB does have a tripe formula. I haven't fed it yet though. I've heard so many horror stories of the smell that it's one thing I haven't included in Piper's diet yet LOL.


----------

